# MOVED: Raw food and Teeth



## spliff (May 13, 2013)

I was actually interested in the Orijen formulas but my dog got really bad teeth on the Acana formulas- I've tried most of them. I don't know if Orijen would be like that too?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

spliff said:


> I was actually interested in the Orijen formulas but my dog got really bad teeth on the Acana formulas- I've tried most of them. I don't know if Orijen would be like that too?


I don't think kibble makes all that much of a difference in regards to teeth, honestly. You're better off brushing and giving bones, etc.


----------



## spliff (May 13, 2013)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I don't think kibble makes all that much of a difference in regards to teeth, honestly. You're better off brushing and giving bones, etc.


It definitely makes a difference. With dogs on foods without all of the fruits/veggies/botanicals I have seen a huge difference in oral health.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

spliff said:


> It definitely makes a difference. With dogs on foods without all of the fruits/veggies/botanicals I have seen a huge difference in oral health.


Any idea why?


----------



## spliff (May 13, 2013)

meggels said:


> Any idea why?


Sugar. [too short]


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

O.O
Kibbles don't clean dog teeth. Brushing and raw meaty bones help keep teeth clean.


----------



## spliff (May 13, 2013)

SuperPug said:


> O.O
> Kibbles don't clean dog teeth. Brushing and raw meaty bones help keep teeth clean.


I never said that kibble cleaned a dogs teeth, please quote me where I said that. 
I believe that many formulas have a higher sugar content, contributing to oral issues.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

spliff said:


> I never said that kibble cleaned a dogs teeth, please quote me where I said that.
> I believe that many formulas have a higher sugar content, contributing to oral issues.


You stated your dog gets bad oral health more so with certain kibbles. Bad oral health means dirty teeth. Clean teeth contribute to good oral health. Thus my response. Take the extra 2 mins daily-ish/brush your dogs teeth or give them a raw meaty bone like chicken drumsticks.


----------



## spliff (May 13, 2013)

SuperPug said:


> You stated your dog gets bad oral health more so with certain kibbles. Bad oral health means dirty teeth. Clean teeth contribute to good oral health. Thus my response. Take the extra 2 mins daily-ish/brush your dogs teeth or give them a raw meaty bone like chicken drumsticks.


Yes thank you for the insight...
I brush my dogs teeth. When she was on certain kibbles I had to do it way more often which is my point. 
"Dirty" is not necessarily the issue. You develop worse dental issues when you ingest more sugar.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

spliff said:


> Yes thank you for the insight...
> I brush my dogs teeth. When she was on certain kibbles I had to do it way more often which is my point.
> "Dirty" is not necessarily the issue. You develop worse dental issues when you ingest more sugar.


I eat more sugary foods than the average kibble has everyday. I brush my teeth everyday(and workout alot) and my teeth are better than my husband who consumes less than half the sugar content that I do.


----------



## spliff (May 13, 2013)

SuperPug said:


> I eat more sugary foods than the average kibble has everyday. I brush my teeth everyday(and workout alot) and my teeth are better than my husband who consumes less than half the sugar content that I do.


Now you are splitting hairs. My point is that more frequent sugar consumption can create worsened oral health. 
It is also genetic. Your husband has genetically worse teeth.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

SuperPug said:


> I eat more sugary foods than the average kibble has everyday. I brush my teeth everyday(and workout alot) and my teeth are better than my husband who consumes less than half the sugar content that I do.


Congrats on your brushing of teeth and working out. Would you like a sugar cookie? 

I do believe a good bone, antler or hard wood stick would help keep the teeth clean.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Oh, definitely not disagreeing with that. I've seen some dogs with awful teeth on foods like Beneful and Alpo with all those artificial colors, sugars and preservatives. But these are also owners who don't do anything (no bones, no teeth brushing, never gotten a dental, etc) so it's really hard to say if it's simply the food or genetics or something else. I tend to think genetics play a greater role than food with MOST things.
> 
> I understand what you're saying though. I just think kibble is not going to make *that* much of a difference if someone is keeping up with brushing, safe dental products, and other dental health.


There are primitive cultures who have never seen a tooth brush but have impeccable teeth. Genetics is the bottom line when it comes to teeth. Then if you're one of the unlucky ones you have to be even more careful about what you eat. Also yeast contributes to plaque build-up very much so. It's funny When people suggest brushing your teeth is the key ... brushing has nothing to do with it. As I get my gut healthier, I notice less and less plaque build up on myself. One of my dogs if she eats anything processed her teeth get plaque right away. She definitely got the short end of the stick on the genetic factor. They've studied primitive cultures and watched as nearby areas got access to more processed foods the generations followed had significantly worse teeth. What our parents and their parents eat play a huge role.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

spliff said:


> Now you are splitting hairs. My point is that more frequent sugar consumption can create worsened oral health.
> It is also genetic. Your husband has genetically worse teeth.


Actually. You're wrong. My family genetically has horrible teeth. My sister is going on her 2nd pair of braces. And his family has the best oral health I've seen in a family.(may just be my area)


----------



## spliff (May 13, 2013)

SuperPug said:


> Actually. You're wrong. My family genetically has horrible teeth. My sister is going on her 2nd pair of braces. And his family has the best oral health I've seen in a family.(may just be my area)


I'm really done discussing it. My comment is as anecdotal as about hmmm 99% of raw feeding.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

spliff said:


> I'm really done discussing it. My comment is as anecdotal as about hmmm 99% of raw feeding.


Now if this doesn't sound familiar??????????????


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I just enjoy not having to brush my dogs teeth, and they look fantastic. As for my teeth, I really want to get them bleached professionally or something. I can't stick to the OTC white stripes, so I'm thinking a one time deal and then get back into crazy oral health like I used to be before college. Boy has this thread gone off topic! LOL


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Sheltielover25 said:


> There are primitive cultures who have never seen a tooth brush but have impeccable teeth. Genetics is the bottom line when it comes to teeth. Then if you're one of the unlucky ones you have to be even more careful about what you eat. Also yeast contributes to plaque build-up very much so. It's funny When people suggest brushing your teeth is the key ... brushing has nothing to do with it. As I get my gut healthier, I notice less and less plaque build up on myself. One of my dogs if she eats anything processed her teeth get plaque right away. She definitely got the short end of the stick on the genetic factor. They've studied primitive cultures and watched as nearby areas got access to more processed foods the generations followed had significantly worse teeth. What our parents and their parents eat play a huge role.


What is really interesting is once some of those cultures were introduced to processed foods, and grains, their dental health went done hill within a generation. :yuck:


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Tobi said:


> What is really interesting is once some of those cultures were introduced to processed foods, and grains, their dental health went done hill within a generation. :yuck:


Yes, even the face shaped changed leading to crooked teeth! It's crazy. So while genetics play a role, it's what you eat when you're pregnant, and what their parents ate and so on, that decide those genes. You eat processed food when your pregnant... you're in trouble.. and your kids teeth will suffer. How many people need braces now? Google cultures that still live primitive lifestyles and you'll see their teeth being healthy, white, and STRAIGHT. That's the best evidence you can find I think..it's fascinating to see these people running around naked and seeming wild, but yet they're healthier than we can even dream to be. LOL


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

BeagleCountry said:


> You are so close to being correct. Raw feeders are far more than a group. Inherent to being a raw feeder is being a member of the cult. A cult with a nefarious agenda. All raw feeders are encouraged to be proselytizing zealots. Members are rewarded by the Executive Committee based on the number of raw feeding converts. Special Service Operatives are assigned to the hard core kibble feeders. Research proves raw feeders will have control of the world meat supply by 2066, 2099 at the latest. Those who refuse to go toward the light will be left to survive on a diet of GMO corn and arsenic laden rice.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA! Sorry, I just saw this. I know it's not a new post. But it still made my day 

I would just like to say I believe the way humans have changed the shape of dog's heads and jaws has had an effect on whether they have bad teeth. Little tiny dogs still have 42 teeth, just like big dogs. Dogs with flatted noses still have 42 teeth. Those teeth are all crammed together which makes it harder for the natural saliva in a dog's mouth to wash over their teeth and keep them clean. I have never had a teeth cleaning on a dog that weighed over 50 pounds. It's so miuch harder to keep my little dogs' teeth clean.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Sprocket will be 4 in August. Never a dental in his life, just bones and meat  I wish I could contribute it to genetics but his mom (kibble fed and only 7) was just diagnosed with stage 3 dental disease. 

Don't mind my fat fingers. I have my dads hands


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

*These posts were in the "Sisters dog food store stopping all Origen and Acana sales" and have been moved because that is the dry food section..*


----------

